# High Phosphorus amendments



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Front yard 104 ppm. Back yard 137 ppm.

seen in a couple places that bagging your clippings will lower it over time but wanted to double check. Any studies or experience would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Why do you need to lower Phos? Bagging clippings would also reduce potassium. I see your soil test K is 111/119.

I see you posted this test in Sept. Did you take the soil sample in Sept? What P ferts did you put down in the Spring and Summer? MXTD30 Lawn Journal


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Soil Sample Depth? Soil Savvy Results Phosphorus Very High
see OSUTurfman's post in the link above regarding sample depth.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Why do you need to lower Phos? Bagging clippings would also reduce potassium. I see your soil test K is 111/119.
> 
> I see you posted this test in Sept. Did you take the soil sample in Sept? What P ferts did you put down in the Spring and Summer? MXTD30 Lawn Journal


Correct me if I’m wrong but high P can lock up nutrients making it unavailable to the turf. Yea that soil test was this past September. And I don’t use any P ferts in spring or summer. Only a foliar app at seed down.




robjak said:


> Soil Sample Depth? Soil Savvy Results Phosphorus Very High
> see OSUTurfman's post in the link above regarding sample depth.


4 inches


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

My P is in the 80s. Not as high as yours. I never worried about it. I bagged alot of clippings last year. K went down 20. P did not. (not exactly scientific ).


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

https://cdn-de.agrilife.org/extension/departments/scsc/scsc-pu-037/publications/files/phosphorus-too-much-and-plants-will-suffer.pdf


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I was not able to find any other real info on this or a value on how high the P would need to be to cause issue. 150 PPM in the TexasAM PDF.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

robjak said:


> I was not able to find any other real info on this or a value on how high the P would need to be to cause issue. 150 PPM in the TexasAM PDF.


Well I hate bagging clippings anyways. I guess I'll just be making foliar applications of micro's to overcome the high P. Not a huge deal.


----------

